# Compact cheap arrow cutter



## Bean Burrito (Apr 20, 2011)

Would obviously only work with aluminium arrows. These leave a slight burr on the inside of the tube which can be taken off easily with a small file or emery paper.

They make a nice square cut but chasing could be done with an arrow squarer or sharpening stone.

Thoughts?


----------



## Coyotehunter11 (Aug 11, 2011)

This works great, but you are wrong about only working on aluminium arrows. I use one on my carbon arrows and it works perfectly, plus i dont get a burr on the inside on my carbon arrows.


----------



## AngelRa (Nov 15, 2010)

That is a quick way to ruin arrows. I tried with some aluminum and carbon junk arrows and the results are really bad. Aluminum get a burr inside that makes placing the insert difficult to impossible. With carbon arrows is even worst, it makes the end soft with lots of small splinters. You can make a decent arrow cutter with a dremel tool and some creative wood work. Remember to wear a dust mask when cutting carbon.


----------



## whackadeer (Mar 28, 2010)

Don't use on carbons. But it works great on aluminum. The burr is easy to remove. Just don't get in a hurry while cutting by tightining the cutter too much at a time so you don't damage the shaft.


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

been using the same one for years


----------



## CBOUTFITTING (Mar 1, 2011)

You can also insert a piece of metal on the inside of the shaft almost the same diameter as the inside of the shaft and have no burrs or very small ones at that. Been using one for years also. Does not work on Carbon!


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

It does work on carbon. I barely tighten the wheel down. It takes a minute or two, but I get a very clean cut. No splinters if you take it slow.


----------



## RaymondMillbrae (Sep 29, 2010)

Caught my interest, so I grabbed the wifeys hand-held jewelry tube cutter, and gave cutting a carbon arrow a shot.

I think it works out OK. Not the best, but very satisfactory.

Just take your time, and turn the tightening knob about a 1/4 turn every time. Do not rush it.

About the only thing I saw was an ugly marking around the outside of the arrow, where the tool actually rides on. But me thinks this can be remedied by wrapping one layer of masking tape where the tool will ride on. No biggie.

Once done, you will need an arrow squaring tool, and "Wa-La"...it should be fine.

Myth busted...with pictures.

In Christ: Raymond


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

yeah I would definitely NOT use one of these. That is why I have an apple in my basement. Best saw made IMHO


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

AngelRa said:


> That is a quick way to ruin arrows.


agreed. the only thing I will use one for is to hack the end off alloys to get them short enough to go into a Dremel based saw.


----------



## aussi bob (Jul 18, 2006)

Just thinking would a 4 inch angel grinder with a 1 mm wide cutting disk work?


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

For most of you that want to use it on carbon arrows, remember this you are flexing the end with pressure (or trying to spread carbon). That IMO will leave micro stress cracks. A tube cutter is made for soft metals and it doesn't cut like a saw. It spreads the metal will pressing it as it goes around. Leaving an outside and inside edge. If it cut there would be no burrs.


Hutch


----------

